# Al reem



## Paddy111 (May 9, 2012)

Me and my wife have been looking at properties on the AL REEM estate at Arabian Ranches, any news/views on this area would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## McKenzieT (May 2, 2012)

Paddy111 said:


> Me and my wife have been looking at properties on the AL REEM estate at Arabian Ranches, any news/views on this area would be greatly appreciated!!


I'm also looking for similar info since there seems to be a lot of availability in that area. The only comment i got from a colleague was the gardens were smaller. I'd appreciate if anyone has more to comment on.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi

Al Reem is known by some as the "Cheap Streets" in Ranches but although the properties are smaller and built closer together, they are decent enough in size and there seems to be a nice community in the areas we've visited.

We have friends in Al Reem 1 and they love living there. The park is good for children and it has a nice pool.

Take a look at the arial map vs Emirates Road, as some parts are quite close to it and may suffer from road noise.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Paddy111 said:


> Me and my wife have been looking at properties on the AL REEM estate at Arabian Ranches, any news/views on this area would be greatly appreciated!!


We really like it here. The pool in 1 is great. Nice, friendly, family feel to the place. We're moving out August 1. Our place is really nice with some great upgrades and a very developed garden. If that sounds like a good moving time for you, you can PM me for more info. We're only leaving because our company is moving us.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

justlooking said:


> We really like it here. The pool in 1 is great. Nice, friendly, family feel to the place. We're moving out August 1. Our place is really nice with some great upgrades and a very developed garden. If that sounds like a good moving time for you, you can PM me for more info. We're only leaving because our company is moving us.


How much was the annual rent that was paid ?


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

ibkiss said:


> How much was the annual rent that was paid ?


PM me please.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are looking to rent, I know someone with villa in AL Reem 1. PM me for details.


----------



## Twofrogs (May 27, 2012)

Hello, my husband and myself are planning to buy a house in Al Reem, we liked a villa in Al Reem 1, it was a 3E but we thought the living area was a bit on the small side, we noticed that some of the 2E houses in Al Reem were extended, does anyone know if same can be done to a 3E villa? Or are there any restrictions on 3E villas extensions?
Many thanks! M


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, is this Al Reem in Abu Dhabi? Im looking for information about Al Reem Island in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

No, _this_ Al Reem is part of Arabian Ranches, Dubai


----------

